# Tajima - Automatic trimmer - help?



## myndzi (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, so I have this really annoying problem on a machine I run. It is a 12-head 9-needle TME-DC, an older model.

What happens is, the automatic trimmer trims both sides of the upper thread loop intermittently. It seems to be worse on some designs, but I've not identified anything specific to tie it to. This causes very short trims and subsequent pull-outs when the machine goes to sew the next portion.

This is not the same thing as a trimming-too-short adjustment problem; I must emphasize that when it trims correctly, the length is fine. It's when it trims incorrectly that the length is too short.

I am a little vague on the timing and operation of the thread trimmer. From what I can understand, the picker comes in; the rotary hook wraps a loop around the picker, and at some point after the loop is made, the trim happens and the picker releases the loop. I believe that the trimmer is only supposed to trim one side of the upper thread loop, which allows the height of the picker (and/or number of wraps around it) to adjust the length of the tail after trimming, but since it is cutting both sides, the thread is no longer than the distance from the needle at rest to the top of the needle plate (after the spring takes up slack).

Can someone elaborate on what's supposed to be happening, point me to some materials or videos, or provide assistance?

Thanks.


----------

